# Show vs. Registered Name



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think there's a problem if you want to use their show or registered names for shows, unless, of course, it's breed shows.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

what do you use for breed shows? their registered name?

Can you tell i've never shown before


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

As far as I have understood (I could be wrong)....

at show (breed or open) you fill out the forms and your horse is announced using their registered name. You would be riding Impression In Time - awesome show name (barn name Vega), I ride Isa Perfect Dream (barn name, Dez), Our mare, would be Dry Sark (barn name Dreamer), etc. I believe that people who have unregistered horses are free to make up a show name, which would be pretty much the equivalent of the registered name of registered horses. Obviously non-registered horses would not be at a breed show, so you would only see registered names at a breed show.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh ok. Thanks AK! I do love her registered name. It's quite cool!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If you do a non breed show you can use whatever name you want! You're lucky she has a cool registered name. I grew up with a laid back slightly pudgy QH mare with the registered name "Spirit of Fury"! (what?!) Yeah, never used that name!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks upnover!

That made me laugh, your qh's name. 

It's cool to know if i do show her, i could use that name


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

A friend of mine has a qh with the registered name "Thorn of the Rose." I always thought it was quite odd... She calls him "Desperado." I think his former owners called him "Thorny." He's definitely not a "Rose." :lol: 16.0 and stocky as can be!

The concept of "Show Names" is new to me. (I guess because I don't really go to any major shows. :lol: ) I've always made up "barn names using the registered name, except the last horse I bought. His name was "The Desert Splash" but I didn't really want to call him "Splash" so I picked something sort of related to his registerend name: Mirage.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> I've been thinking about showing Vega sometime down the line. I have no idea in what, but thought it would be a cool experience, but what name do you use? Are their registered names their show names? or are show names something completely different?
> 
> Vega's registered name is Impression In Time. Would, or Could i use that to show her as well?



I love her reg'd name! However, if you're just doing little stuff for a while, you can experiment with different names...  It's just when you want people to recognise her name for something that you want to keep it steady


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ahh ok. Thanks JDI

Yahh i love her red. name too. It's so pretty. I have no idea what kind of shows i want to do with her yet. I'd just be happy when we can walk around and not have to break into a trot or canter


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

There is no reason why you couldn't use that name. I know people who change their horse's names completely. Like i know a girl who has a stallion his name is like Cat's fast feet or something like that. She changed to Igots No Balls. I thought it was quite hilarious. Unless your in breed shows i don't see why you couldn't change the name.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You can use her registered name as her show name. Mainly because I can never find a show name I like I tend to go with my horse's registered name.

I don't think there are any rules preventing you from using it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks everyone!

I've seen numerous posts on here about coming up with a show name, i didn't know if using the registered name was allowed.

Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I use my horse's registered name as their show name.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Over here, unless it is an unaffiliated show, then you must use the horses registered name other wise you do not get your points or qualifications. But then over here, apart from paddock names, what they are registered as is the only other name they have. :wink: 

Eg Glory (paddock) - Glenhuntly Rememberance (reg/show)


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Frog said:


> Over here, unless it is an unaffiliated show, then you must use the horses registered name other wise you do not get your points or qualifications. But then over here, apart from paddock names, what they are registered as is the only other name they have. :wink:
> 
> Eg Glory (paddock) - Glenhuntly Rememberance (reg/show)


Yep im with you too. 

ie Cougar (paddock) : Coeur De Halicou (show)


----------

